# Wyndham Alexandria or National Harbor 6/6 - 6/7



## Shaun_G128 (May 2, 2014)

Greetings, I'm interested in either of these resorts on June 6 or June 7 for a two bedroom, but preferably three.


----------



## BEV (May 2, 2014)

You want a week  or just ONE nite???


----------

